# T bone accident



## Sam7o7 (Sep 16, 2017)

I was involved in a t bone accident yesterday, i was driving under 25mph and near the intersection the car failed to stop at stop sign and hit me from side. There was no stop sign for me so whos at fault here?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Sam7o7 said:


> I was involved in a t bone accident yesterday, i was driving under 25mph and near the intersection the car failed to stop at stop sign and hit me from side. There was no stop sign for me so whos at fault here?


If the other driver had a stop sign or light and you did not, the the driver that hit you should be at fault. Was a ticket issued to either driver? Have you reported it to your rider share company? Are you okay?


----------



## Sam7o7 (Sep 16, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> If the other driver had a stop sign or light and you did not, the the driver that hit you should be at fault. Was a ticket issued to either driver? Have you reported it to your rider share company? Are you okay?


Thank you I think im fine but my car got hit real good. Im just worried what will the accident report will state


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Was there a PAX in the car?


No ->>>>>> let your insurance Handel it say nothing about rideshare

Hope your ok


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sam7o7 said:


> I was involved in a t bone accident yesterday, i was driving under 25mph and near the intersection the car failed to stop at stop sign and hit me from side. There was no stop sign for me so whos at fault here?


I'm confused. Based on your description of the accident, it seems pretty obvious who's at fault.

Did other driver blame you? 
What did cops say?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sam7o7 said:


> I was involved in a t bone accident yesterday, i was driving under 25mph and near the intersection the car failed to stop at stop sign and hit me from side. There was no stop sign for me so whos at fault here?


There are other ways to mark a controlled intersection than just a stop sign. Because you're asking this am I wrong to assume that this was a multi way stop and that your stop sign was missing? Was there any roadway markings as in the word STOP painted in white on the road in your lane? Was there a sign, usually at least 100' before in residential area, stating STOP AHEAD? Was this a T intersection that you were approaching? If this was a typical two way stop than I think you have no problem at all. Just seems weird how you're asking about fault?


Sam7o7 said:


> Im just worried what will the accident report will state


Was the police called and arrived on the scene? Was the other driver cited for failure to yield causing accident? If the police didn't arrive on scene then who's requesting an accident report?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Sounds pretty cut and dry if everything is as you described. Best bet is to get a copy of the incident report yourself (don't wait for the insurance company to send you one) when it becomes available. Typically if someone hits you when they have a stop and you don't they will write "failure to yield" on their part as a contributing cause. 

Call the other drivers insurance company any file a claim as well.


----------



## Sam7o7 (Sep 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> There are other ways to mark a controlled intersection than just a stop sign. Because you're asking this am I wrong to assume that this was a multi way stop and that your stop sign was missing? Was there any roadway markings as in the word STOP painted in white on the road in your lane? Was there a sign, usually at least 100' before in residential area, stating STOP AHEAD? Was this a T intersection that you were approaching? If this was a typical two way stop than I think you have no problem at all. Just seems weird how you're asking about fault?
> 
> Was the police called and arrived on the scene? Was the other driver cited for failure to yield causing accident? If the police didn't arrive on scene then who's requesting an accident report?


Yes i call the police and no it wasnt a all way stop it was just for that driver, the driver came from one way street and i was coming from two way street there was no stop sign for me, the other driver had to look at both sides and move if its clear.



RynoHawk said:


> Sounds pretty cut and dry if everything is as you described. Best bet is to get a copy of the incident report yourself (don't wait for the insurance company to send you one) when it becomes available. Typically if someone hits you when they have a stop and you don't they will write "failure to yield" on their part as a contributing cause.
> 
> Call the other drivers insurance company any file a claim as well.


Thank you for help. It just that my family was in the car and i was shocked and lost of what happened, to be honest im still confused of what happened



RynoHawk said:


> Sounds pretty cut and dry if everything is as you described. Best bet is to get a copy of the incident report yourself (don't wait for the insurance company to send you one) when it becomes available. Typically if someone hits you when they have a stop and you don't they will write "failure to yield" on their part as a contributing cause.
> 
> Call the other drivers insurance company any file a claim as well.


Thank you for taking time for explanation



SEAL Team 5 said:


> There are other ways to mark a controlled intersection than just a stop sign. Because you're asking this am I wrong to assume that this was a multi way stop and that your stop sign was missing? Was there any roadway markings as in the word STOP painted in white on the road in your lane? Was there a sign, usually at least 100' before in residential area, stating STOP AHEAD? Was this a T intersection that you were approaching? If this was a typical two way stop than I think you have no problem at all. Just seems weird how you're asking about fault?
> 
> Was the police called and arrived on the scene? Was the other driver cited for failure to yield causing accident? If the police didn't arrive on scene then who's requesting an accident report?


Yes it was two way stop there was no sign for me



Kevin Melendez said:


> Was there a PAX in the car?
> 
> No ->>>>>> let your insurance Handel it say nothing about rideshare
> 
> Hope your ok


My family was in the car with me


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sam7o7 said:


> Yes i call the police and no it wasnt a all way stop it was just for that driver, the driver came from one way street and i was coming from two way street there was no stop sign for me, the other driver had to look at both sides and move if its clear.
> 
> Thank you for help. It just that my family was in the car and i was shocked and lost of what happened, to be honest im still confused of what happened


This should be no problem for you. Make sure that the at faults insurance co. Either reimburses you for lost wages since you use your vehicle for hire or they rent you a commercially insured Uber approved compatible vehicle so that you may continue to work. Good luck


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This should be no problem for you. Make sure that the at faults insurance co. Either reimburses you for lost wages since you use your vehicle for hire or they rent you a commercially insured Uber approved compatible vehicle so that you may continue to work. Good luck


Hopefully the at fault driver isn't carrying a policy from the same insurance provider.


----------



## Sam7o7 (Sep 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Hopefully the at fault driver isn't carrying a policy from the same insurance provider.


No, it was regular plate and mine is tlc plate. But thank you for the answers


----------



## shadowjos (Sep 28, 2017)

Sam7o7 said:


> No, it was regular plate and mine is tlc plate. But thank you for the answers


You are good, man.

You are an NYC uber TLC driver. You obviously have commercial insurance otherwise you wouldn't have TLC plates and it seems you were just using the car off duty which is allowed. Furthermore, judging by your description the other driver is at fault. They will have to pay you to fix your car. also pay you lost wages or provide you with a TLC authorized vehicle so you can continue to work while the repairs are being made.

Good luck to you.

Edit: The answers and doubts that you see from other people are easily explained because outside of the 5 boroughs of NYC, we use a combination of our personal insurance and the Uber insurance. There are a lot of gray areas and coverage changes depending on which phase we are on. You on the other hand, have a commercial policy that covers you at all times and it is steady as required by NYC DOT. Even if the accident was your fault, you are still covered and would just go trough your own insurance. In our case out here in Nassau and Suffolk counties for example, we would necessarily have to go through Uber insurance if the app was on, or our personal if the app was off. It's not very clear and it is open to interpretations and confusion.


----------

